# Megasquirt vs GIAC - Same Day, Same Dyno!



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

As most of you know I recently got my personal car running on an MS1 V3 and I'm able to switch between the stock ECU and the MS ecu rather easily. Below are the results:








As you can see the gains are about 3-4whp through the entire curve, more down low where the stock ecu runs pretty lean and a bigger gain up top. Also the ability to rev about 500rpms higher is nice, I'll be able to wind my shifts out a little more for better before/after shift power matching. 
The results were replicated within ~1whp with three back to back pulls on MS. I didn't have enough time on the dyno to let the car cool down to the levels at the beginning of tuning, but the results might have been just a touch higher. 
You can have better then a chip tune, even a 'really good' one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Megasquirt vs GIAC - Same Day, Same Dyno! (need_a_VR6)*

Nice AFR http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We'll see if my ITB motor looks like that


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Megasquirt vs GIAC - Same Day, Same Dyno! (Fast929)*

Thanks it looked like it liked it a little leaner on the dyno but I'll save judgement for the track. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Megasquirt vs GIAC - Same Day, Same Dyno! (need_a_VR6)*

Nice and linear. Should run really solid.


----------



## darren p. (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Megasquirt vs GIAC - Same Day, Same Dyno! (need_a_VR6)*

Nice dude, looking forward to seeing the difference it makes on the track. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I gotta say though, I was expecting a bit more of an increase?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Megasquirt vs GIAC - Same Day, Same Dyno! (darren p.)*

Thanks man. Honestly that's the cleanest a/f I've ever pulled on this car with the GIAC, usually it's a bit fatter up top then that. It is what it is! The inital pull a little richer with less timing almost exactly matched the GIAC pull. For a setup as mild as mine, I'm not so surprised, the GIAC has worked well for a long time!


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Megasquirt vs GIAC - Same Day, Same Dyno! (darren p.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darren p.* »_I gotta say though, I was expecting a bit more of an increase?









Hey Darren.








I hear you, but that's a pretty good chip tune to start with! If that had been a stock chip, the before and after would have look amazing; 15+whp gains. Still, compared to the GIAC, there is nice gain in torque where the internets' want it; down low (especially 3-35K). The 4-5whp after peak, in the shift points, is great.
Here's to some good tuning.


----------



## darren p. (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Megasquirt vs GIAC - Same Day, Same Dyno! (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_If that had been a stock chip, the before and after would have look amazing

Hi Bill








That would be an interesting comparison! Somewhere in-line with Bildon's claims?
I guess I just thought there was much more room for improvement over the GIAC...says a lot about that tune I suppose. Impressive to say the least. Again, looking forward to the results that really matter...
Still, the 2 step, custom tune, rev limiter, logging...and last but not least CEL shift light make this more than worth it...especially considering the cost of other stand alone ECUs. Much respect due!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Megasquirt vs GIAC - Same Day, Same Dyno! (darren p.)*

Ooh time to find a stock chip to goose my numbers! I would think that comparison would be a lot like Bildon's. If you look at the a/f between my MS run and the GIAC run they're not that far off around peak. Most of the gains down low are due to a richer a/f and more timing, and up top it's all timing. I'm sure the GIAC file was conservative due to the knock sensor sensitivity, where I don't have that concern at all!
Now if I could only find where 2nd gear is there would be some 'real' results!!


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Megasquirt vs GIAC - Same Day, Same Dyno! (need_a_VR6)*

Very nice. Those are respectable gains on an all motor with a pretty good tune to begin with. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
200 still owns you


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Megasquirt vs GIAC - Same Day, Same Dyno! (sdezego)*

I can turn off SAE correction if you'd like!


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Megasquirt vs GIAC - Same Day, Same Dyno! (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_I can turn off SAE correction if you'd like!

I kid, I kid...







Nice #'s


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Megasquirt vs GIAC - Same Day, Same Dyno! (need_a_VR6)*

Looks great Paul.......
I should have the 2.slow running soon...I finaly cut the cord..ok the computer harness.......and have the 034 wired in.....just a few more wires to solder..and its tuning time


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Megasquirt vs GIAC - Same Day, Same Dyno! (Salsa GTI)*

Standalone is the biz the car runs better then ever. Enjoy 034 I've never been too impressed with it vs the other options out there, but some people swear by it.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Megasquirt vs GIAC - Same Day, Same Dyno! (need_a_VR6)*

got it for 500 with the coil and everything..so i could not pass it up
It's running....i need to verify timing and get to work


_Modified by Salsa GTI at 9:01 PM 4-2-2009_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Megasquirt vs GIAC - Same Day, Same Dyno! (Salsa GTI)*

Can't beat that huh!


----------



## EdDzZzZz (Mar 7, 2010)

is that on a 2.9 engine ?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

2.8L stock block.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

Stop spreading lies paul
chip tuning is where its at.......
Oh wait thats a lie.......:laugh:


----------



## mx3autozam (Nov 24, 2010)

I hate bringing up old thread, bUt I am this time.

GIAC is suppose to be really good and shows it here. I tried it on mine and its super rich like 11.5 afr's up top. meanwhile my United Motorsports tune is into the 13.0-13.3 range.

maybe I have a faulty GIAC chip then. Im not too worried about it as I plan to go Megasquirt.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

There are lots ofthings that can cause rich running like that. The most common is a deleted sai solenoid.


----------



## mx3autozam (Nov 24, 2010)

really, because my car has 42dd plug and no sai or its solenoid and related parts. and my united tune is deleted that and post cat o2. I can't see how it can effect running rich. although you know your way around these engines pretty good, maybe you can elaborate on why it effects fueling.

you run giac non cam chip on just about everything it seems do you have deleted sai?

check this thread last post, I have documented most of what I noticed from GIAC to United back to back

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6063425-comparing-vr6-DRC-268-VS-COLT-CAMS-280


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I had no sai but left the solenoid plugged in. If you leave it out fuel trims are disabled. Probably your issue. 

On my car I ran giac cam chip for 94/95 obd1. 

No clue why but thats how it is. All the chips are like that even on mk4s.


----------



## mx3autozam (Nov 24, 2010)

makes me wonder if thats the case with my united chip. it has emissions delete so doesn't throw codes for no cat and no sai.

meanwhile my car ran 105mph at the track, doubt its gunna get any better by plugging sai solinoid in


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

You can see what the fuel trims are with vagcom. I would plug it in in any case. The UM tune might be better than giac without fuel trim but having it working cant hurt.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

great thread, ill def be doing something along these lines once my blown vr is up and running w/ the kp p-n-p ms3x


----------

